# Error occurred during initialization of boot layer java.lang.module.FindException: Error reading module:



## peheurrr (30. Jul 2021)

Hallo, Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und habe ein Problem. Ich benutze Windows 10 und die IDE Eclipse. Bei meinem Hallo Welt Programm ist ein Fehler aufgetreten den ich leider nicht fixen konnte, sorry dafür. Ich habe ein Bild mit geschickt und das umrandete ist mein Fehler. Danke schonmal


----------



## kneitzel (30. Jul 2021)

Du hast ein Projekt erzeugt für Java 9 oder später und hast eine module-info.java mit anlegen lassen.

Wenn Du nichts mit Modulen machen willst, dann kannst Du einfach im Projekt die moduleinfo.java löschen.

Ansonsten wäre auch eine Option, die Klasse in einen Namespace packen. Aber gerade am Anfang würde ich zu dem Löschen der module-info.java raten.


----------



## peheurrr (30. Jul 2021)

Ich habe grade selbst die Lösung gefunden, aber trotzdem vielen dank


----------

